# Looking for the most stable/functional ROM



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been using MIUI since it was released for the X because of the usability and customizations available.
I love being able to change individual parts of the theme.
Also, as far as performance, I am completely content with this ROM.
In the case that MIUI never receives the 1% fix, hdmi and other little things I may consider leaving MIUI for another ROM
I have used zombiestomped, apex, liberty, cm7 froyo and gingerbread and many others.

Are there any roms that have great support and 1% increments?
Other features would be nice but....again this is all hypothetical.

Hoping to see some thorough analysis of your favorite ROMs!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

The new liberty is smooth.


----------



## cronek288 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was hoping a round for a while...but been stuck on VORTEX I love it and no problems I can think of the dev is quick to help if any thing pops up


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Liberty 3 most definitely. Has great battery life and I love the music app it has.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Liberty 3 v2.0 is completely solid for me. Great battery life, fast, stable, and the toggles in the notifications bar are nice.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Vortex if you want a little more blur, liberty for a little more aosp. Both have HDMI and 1%. On liberty you can even add back Motorola apps with incredible ease. Both of then are amazing devs if you would like a little change from the 2nd init scene. Pretty sure that miui. 1.10.21, vortex, and liberty are the most stable roms we have had in a long time.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Vortex for speed and everything works; Miui 10.21 for the wow factor. Both very stable. I nandroid back and forth between the two.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a Vortex guy myself. Been on it for months now and love it. Nothing seems to be quite as stable, smooth, and have as great of battery life. Dev is also really responsive too.


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

I really liked Darkslide X for a Blur ROM. It would be between that or Liberty 3.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely vortex hands down solid fast stable.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Stock 605 debloated with notification toggles and 1% battery in the status bar (along with some custom theme tweaks). Great battery life and everything just works.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Where can I download this?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Where can I download this?


Are you referring to my post above? There isn't really a straight download for it unfortunately. I took the stock deodexed 605 rom and removed the bloat manually (freezing it via Titanium Backup). The 1% mod can be downloaded here: http://www.mydroidwo...gets-twist.html
Then I just did some custom themeing on my own to change out the battery icons and various other system icons.


----------



## russtbits (Dec 2, 2011)

I've got to say that Vortex is my favorite, and I've played around with them all.


----------



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Stock 605 debloated with notification toggles and 1% battery in the status bar (along with some custom theme tweaks). Great battery life and everything just works.


Is there a link/guide on how to debloat and what's safe to remove on the droid x?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Brent, I think you would like VorteX, it's fast, stable and has the things working that you mentioned....


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I've been using MIUI since it was released for the X because of the usability and customizations available.
> I love being able to change individual parts of the theme.
> Also, as far as performance, I am completely content with this ROM.
> In the case that MIUI never receives the 1% fix, hdmi and other little things I may consider leaving MIUI for another ROM
> ...


Vortex! It is more along the lines of zombiestomped and Apex with the 1% increments in it's custom toolbox. Battery life is on par with those two roms, almost everything works like stock, super stable, modifiable, and customizable. Most impressive is the actual developer's support. He has and remains, active in support of his rom. He regularly answers questions and is open to suggestions. If you make a viable suggestion, he may include it in an update. He has done this countless times. Vortex is truly a developer supported rom.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

Cm7froyo


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

thebust said:


> Cm7froyo


Seriously? That is nowhere near stable


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

He did ask for 1% battery ;D and as a daily driver it wasn't that bad after flashing 20 zips and sticking with a nightly that didn't break

Other suggestions would be apex or vortex


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

thebust said:


> Cm7froyo


Not sure if srs.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems like vortex is the way to go then
Unless miui receives hdmi and 1% before April

If I do go with vortex, are there a lot of themes?
I remember trying vortex for a day or two...can't remember why I left it.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

tbout said:


> Is there a link/guide on how to debloat and what's safe to remove on the droid x?


Use Titanium Backup, recommend buying it so you can use the freeze feature. It makes it relatively safe to remove what you want, since you can just "freeze" it, and if something gets hosed you can just defrost it.

As far as what's safe to remove - if you're on a stock ROM I'm not entirely sure. When i was on there back in the Froyo days I had nuked most of the propreitary apps (VZW stuff, crap games, Citydata or whatever its called). I'd assume that's relatively the same on GB as well. Most of the stuff that can be nuked is stuff that doesn't mess with hardware or isn't base android functions. If you are unsure, like I said freeze it first and see how it plays out. Recommend doing a nandroid before playing around just in case things head south for some reason.

If you want the easiest way just pick up the debloated OTA from here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3977-rom-45602-gb-3-versions/

Credit goes to Mobile Sensei for making it.

and flash as a ROM. Its stock and deodexed with bloat removed.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Not sure if srs.


I was ;D
Gona flash back to cm7 froyo tonight


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Seems like vortex is the way to go then
> Unless miui receives hdmi and 1% before April
> 
> If I do go with vortex, are there a lot of themes?
> I remember trying vortex for a day or two...can't remember why I left it.


search for wulf; numerous themes for VorteX. he's in Droid x theme forum


----------

